# Demande conseil encodage



## j-j (27 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'aurais besoin d'un conseil pour encoder des divx afin que l'@TV puisse les lires.

1. Pour un fichier qui ferait environs 350Mo qu'elle réglage appliquerez vous avec VisualHub ?
2. Pour un fichier video HD (je vais bientôt avoir une TV Full HD) de 7Go, là aussi quel réglages vous conseillerais d'appliquer ?


Merci.


----------



## ipascm (19 Décembre 2008)

assez difficile de te répondre précisement, mais, il va falloir faire un compromis entre taille du fichier cible, résolution et débit.

Perso j'utilise les paramêtres par défaut d'handbrake (sur mac) ou de DVDfab sur PC, en H264 meme si c'est long le résultat est plus que concluant... 

Pour les mauvaises langues, je converti mes vidéos de ski et de vacances...


----------

